# glory hole = (αργκό) τσιμπουκότρυπα



## Alexandra (May 8, 2009)

Μπορεί να είναι κάποιο από τα παρακάτω:

Glory hole (mining), a type of mine excavation
Glory hole (petroleum production), a type of underwater excavation
Glory hole (sexual slang), a hole in a wall used for sexual purposes
High Bridge, Lincoln, a bridge in the United Kingdom
A furnace used in glassblowing
A type of spillway in a dam or levee

Δεδομένου ότι αυτός που μιλάει είναι ο Χόμερ Σίμσον, υποθέτω ότι είναι η sexual slang option. Υπάρχει απόδοση που χωράει σε υπότιτλο; 
Don't forget, we invented computers, leg warmers, bendy straws, peel-and-eat shrimp, the glory hole and the pudding cup.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 8, 2009)

Δεν υπάρχει απόδοση.
Θα μπορούσες να γράψεις "τσιμπουκότρυπα", αλλά με τίποτα για τον υποτιτλισμό των Simpsons, μιας και απευθύνεται σε ενήλικες και παιδιά εξίσου. Ούτε στο πρωτότυπο καταλαβαίνουν τα παιδιά τι πα να πει gloryhole, οπότε πρέπει κι εσύ να βρεις κάτι που να μην το καταλαβαίνουν ούτε τα παιδάκια στην Ελλάδα.
Όχι βέβαια ότι θα καταλάβει ένα παιδάκι τι πα να πει "τσιμπουκότρυπα" ή ότι θα δώσει ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στην λέξη…


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Πάλι τις ... προστοιχιές πιάσαμε;

Ωραία είναι η «τσιμπουκότρυπα». Και όσοι δεν ξέρουν τι σημαίνει, θα νομίζουν ότι οι Αμερικανοί ανακάλυψαν την τρύπα στα τσιμπούκια (μέχρι τότε όλοι έλεγαν ότι καλή εφεύρεση είναι αυτά, και θα ήταν καλύτερη αν μπορούσες να ρουφήξεις κιόλας :) ). Ποιος ακριβώς ανακάλυψε την τρύπα στα ντόνατς;


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ποιος ακριβώς ανακάλυψε την τρύπα στα ντόνατς;


Ο Ζιλ Ανρί Πουανκαρέ. 

Έντιτ: Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε με τα ντόνατ, έχω στο κείμενό μου δέκα τόρους και πολλή απελπισία... http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=615


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 4, 2009)

Η λέξη που έγινε... μύθος! Δείτε


----------



## Elsa (Sep 4, 2009)

Η _«τρύπα της χαράς»_ που αναφέρεται στον παραπάνω σύνδεσμο, μου φαίνεται αρκετά ασαφής...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2020)

Glory hole & lexicography:


----------



## anepipsogos (Nov 21, 2020)

_Μέσα στην τσιμπουκότρυπα
χώθηκα για ν’ αγιάσω
και πήγαινα γυρεύοντας
τα ίχνη μου να χάσω

Μα σαν τοποθετήθηκα
με ανοιχτό το στόμα
περνούσαν ώρες και κανείς
δεν με τιμούσε ακόμα

Έτσι κι εγώ το έκλεισα
τ’ απύλωτό μου στόμα
και κυνηγώ τα ίχνη μου
φεύγω και τρέχω ακόμα!_


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2021)

Kinghorn, Fife, Scotland: 
Christian coffee shop becomes laughing stock as Kirk lashes out-Viral News Scotland​
Δωδεκαετίας το νήμα, εννεαετίας το ρεπορτάζ.


----------



## pontios (Apr 19, 2021)

Glory be!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 19, 2021)

Epic fail or epic trolling?


----------



## cougr (Apr 19, 2021)

AoratiMelani said:


> Epic fail or epic trolling?


Κι εγώ αυτό σκεφτόμουν.


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2021)

AoratiMelani said:


> Epic fail or epic trolling?


Based on the article linked above, it seems like a case of bad luck:

‘The Glory Hole’ in Kinghorn, Fife, is run by a group of elderly volunteers and has supported poorer members of the community for more than 32 years.
...
The term is *an old Scots expression for a cupboard under the stairs *but now refers to a sexual practise.

Ironically, the modern meaning was coined just two years after the Kinghorn establishment was named.

The term’s modern meaning made its debut in 1982 in the major film production Porky’s and later featured in the 1994 dark comedy film Serial Mom before coming into common usage in the 2000s.
...
A Church of Scotland spokesman said the organisation was “disappointed” modern connotations had tainted the café’s image.

Asked if the church was planning to change the name of the shop, the spokesman said: “We are aware of the shop’s name and what it means today.

“However, the shop was named 32-years ago the “Glory Hole,” which is actually an old Scots word meaning a cupboard under the stairs or a room where household items are stored.

“We are disappointed that people are putting a modern connotation on the name but the people of Kinghorn have always known the shop as the “Glory Hole,” and appreciate the efforts of the volunteers who staff the shop.”

Reverend Jim Read, of Kinghorn Parish Church of Scotland, added: “I know what the shop means and what it has meant for the past thirty-two years.

“In Scottish vernacular it simply means a cupboard under the stairs where you put all your rubbish.
...
Local Kinghorn councillor, Susan Leslie, said most villagers were unaware of the shop name’s sleazy connotations.
...
“It has been around long before the term was even coined and so any coincidence is completely innocent.”


OED:
*glory-hole*

1. a. _slang._ (See quot. 1845). b. _dial. _*A receptacle (as a drawer, room, etc.) in which things are heaped together without any attempt at order or tidiness.* 

1825 M. Wilmot_ Let. _20 Nov. (1935) 227 A sort of play room or glory hole for poor Wilmot to keep his rubbish. 1845 T. Cooper _Purg. Suicides_ (1877) p. vi, A filthy, stifling cell to which prisoners are brought from the gaol on the day of trial, and which in the language of the degraded beings who usually occupy it, is called the ‘glory hole’. 1871 Mrs. Whitney _We Girls _iii. 62 You can bring out your old ribbon-box‥It's a charity to clear out your glory-holes once in a while. 1893 _Wiltsh. Gloss.,_ *Glory-hole, a place for rubbish or odds and ends, as a housemaid's cupboard, or a lumber room.*

c. _Naut. colloq. _Any of various compartments of a ship, as: (a) the lazaretto; (b) one or more rooms between or below decks used as sleeping-quarters for stewards. Also _fig. _


Btw, Harry Potter in his own glory-hole  :


----------

